# Leegeten, kapotmaken, ... : "lexicale prefixen"



## ThomasK

Dit is iets typisch Nederlands, vermoed ik, dat adjectieven als een soort "lexicale prefixen" gebruikt kunnen worden, net zoals wij "opeten", "uitwerken", ..., hebben, met een klassiek prefix en perfectieve betekenis.

Zien jullie er nog?
- vrijspelen
- dichtdoen (maar dat is al minder lexicaal voor mij, en niet zo creatief: dichtdraaien kan, maar veel meer?)
- ...


----------



## Peterdg

voortdoen
opendoen/opendraaien
verdergaan
goedspreken/goedvinden/goedleggen/goedmaken
groenlopen/groenmaken
blauwverven

Ik vermoed dat er zo tientallen, zoniet honderden zijn.


----------



## Red Arrow

stilstaan
doodspelen
doodvallen
doodrijden
doodgaan
kwijtspelen
raakgooien
raakschieten
klaarspelen
klaarleggen
klaarkomen
klaarmaken
klaarzetten
klaarstaan
(een evenement) vastleggen
(iets eindelijk) vastkrijgen 

Er zijn er oneindig veel.

Als je niet allergisch bent voor rode lijntjes:
zich doodvervelen
valsspelen


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> iets typisch Nederlands, vermoed ik


Mogelijk typisch voor de taalfamilie waartoe het Nederlands behoort, dat weet ik niet, maar in ieder geval geen uitsluitend Nederlands fenomeen.


----------



## Red Arrow

Het gebeurt het ook in het Fins en het Ests. Waarschijnlijk ook in de Chinese talen.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik geloof inderdaad dat het geen exclusief West-Germaans fenomeen is, maar het kan toch niet in de Romaanse talen, meen ik te weten.

Nu, inzake de woorden hierboven: hartelijk dank. Maar ik zou toch een onderscheid maken in de zin dat bv. "kapotbesparen" (in _De Standaard_ in twee woorden, ten onrechte, denk ik) echt al wat nieuw is, een uitbreiding, die volgens mij in de richting gaat van een grammaticalisering van het lexicale fenomeen (zie het aaneenschrijven)...


----------



## ThomasK

Peterdg said:


> opendoen/opendraaien ---> vaste verbindingen ; ik zie het nog niet in nieuwe combinaties gebeuren
> 
> verdergaan, voortdoen  ---> vaste verbinding volgens mij, maar 'verder twitteren' lijkt mij nog altijd een losse combi, geen samenstelling
> 
> goedspreken/goedvinden/goedleggen/goedmaken  ----> Oké, maar de eerste (twee ?) zijn vaste verbindingen, de andere zou ik nooit aaneenschrijven en vallen dan in een andere categorie; V + adj.
> 
> groenlopen/groenmaken,  blauwverven --- >dat krijgt dan een
> 
> Ik vermoed dat er zo tientallen, zoniet honderden zijn.


 Volgens mij is het verschil dat deze woorden ofwel erkende samenstellingen zijn dat de andere gewoon V + ADJ zijn.


----------



## ThomasK

Red Arrow :D said:


> stilstaan  ---W_> je hebt al een vijftal "geconsacreerde", erkende combinaties, maar ik zie geen creatieve...
> 
> doodspelen,  doodvallen,  doodrijden, doodgaan  --> in een vorig leven wel, zoals doodlopen, maar ik zie geen productief gebruik van het prefix
> 
> kwijtspelen  --> maar zie je ook nieuwe combinaties?
> 
> raak gooien,  raak schieten  ---> voor mij (nog ?) geen samenstellingen...
> 
> klaarspelen, klaar leggen, klaarkomen, klaar maken, klaar zetten, klaarstaan  --> volgens mij maar één samenstelling
> 
> (een evenement) vastleggen, vaststellen - ook productief????
> 
> (iets eindelijk) vastkrijgen
> 
> Er zijn er oneindig veel.
> 
> Als je niet allergisch bent voor rode lijntjes:
> zich doodvervelen
> valsspelen


 Hartelijk dank voor de indrukwekkende lijst, maar ik zie ofwel samenstellingen, ofwel losse woorden, maar geen nieuwe soorten "afleidingen", wat ik bij "kapotbesparen" wel meende te onderkennen...


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> "kapotbesparen" (in _De Standaard_ in twee woorden, ten onrechte, denk ik) .


Kapotbesparen: niet in DVD online.
Leegeten evenmin.
Kapotmaken, doodmaken, stukmaken wel.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

ThomasK said:


> ik zie ofwel samenstellingen, ofwel losse woorden, maar geen nieuwe soorten "afleidingen", wat ik bij "kapotbesparen" wel meende te onderkennen...


Zo te zien gebruik je de term afleiding op een ongebruikelijke manier. Afleidingen en samenstellingen zijn twee duidelijk gedefinieerde begrippen in de taalkunde. Als je van een bijvoeglijk naamwoord en een werkwoord één lang woord maakt, heb je geen afleiding maar een samenstelling. Logisch dus dat je ofwel samenstellingen ofwel losse woorden ziet, want een derde mogelijkheid is er niet.

Misschien moet je maar eens duidelijker verwoorden en toelichten wat je bedoelt. Je zegt bijvoorbeeld: "ik zou toch een onderscheid maken in de zin dat bv. 'kapotbesparen' echt al wat nieuw is, een uitbreiding, die volgens mij in de richting gaat van een grammaticalisering van het lexicale fenomeen". Ik heb geen flauw benul wat ik daaronder zou moeten verstaan.


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, daar zit de clou: ik denk dat die woorden hun lexicale inhoud misschien niet verliezen, maar wel prefixen worden (grammaticalisering), wat dan zou blijken uit het feit dat ze aaneengeschreven worden en plots komen te staan bij woorden waarbij ze tot dan toe niet konden staan, zoals bij _kapotbesparen _(waar de letterlijke betekenis van _kapot verdwenen is)_...

Ik kan grammaticalisering misschien nog hiermee illustreren: 'ten onrechte' wordt 'onterecht'. Men begint dan  'terecht (te recht)' als één (bij-)woord te zien (niet meer prep. + N, te recht(e)) en dus kan men dat ontkennen door on- toe te voegen.

Dus: ik meen dat soort ontwikkeling (uitbreiding, productief gebruik) te zien...


----------



## Red Arrow

O, nu begrijp ik wat je bedoelt, maar ik ken helaas geen enkel ander voorbeeld.


----------



## ThomasK

Mogelijk : _open (openwerken???),_ ... Maar ik weet het helemaal niet zeker. Het komt er mijns inziens op aan nieuwe combinaties aan te treffen, die niet in het woordenboek terug te vinden zijn. Nu, het kan moeilijk worden...


----------



## ThomasK

Ik dacht nog aan _zich leegschrijven_. Ik denk dat je dit "neologisme" zo moet schrijven omdat het veel sterker is dan "zich leeg schrijven", het is meer iets als "zich uit-schrijven" (dat ik niet zou gebruiken, dat ook niet bestaat, maar dat misschien laat voelen wat prefixering betekent)... Ik zal nog eens elders zoeken...

Nu, correctie @Hans Molenslag: ANS noemt dat inderdaad een samenkoppeling, merk ik net. ANS merkt ook op dat het verschil tussen _stilzitten_ en stil zitten subtiel is --- maar het is er toch, denk ik dan. ANS verwijst naar _vol_- (maar niet leeg-), naar _open_-/ _dicht_-  en _dood_- als productieve (en vermeldt er nog een twintigtal die niet productief zijn zoals hoogachten, natregenen - maar die interesseren mij niet erg... ;-)).

Nu nog vinden wat het verschil tussen stilzitten en stil zitten zou kunnen zijn...


----------



## ThomasK

Ik dacht nog aan *wildplassen, wildbreien*: het is duidelijk dat deze mensen niet "op een wilde manier" plassen, breien; dit prefix krijgt een heel eigen betekenis (ontsnappend aan de macht van overheden, denk ik). Volgens mij is dat dus een soort prefix geworden.


----------



## Red Arrow

Was wildplassen niet oorspronkelijk plassen in het wild, in de natuur?

Wildbreien?!


----------



## eno2

ThomasK said:


> Nu nog vinden wat het verschil tussen stilzitten en stil zitten zou kunnen zijn...


Stilzitten lijkt me eenduidig
Stil zitten: Stil zitten en voelen waar je aandacht heen gaat | Vrouw&Passie


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, hoor, wild: dat was ooit een associatie, inderdaad, maar volgens mij vooral omdat het aan toezicht van de overheid ontsnapte (en eventueel als onbeschaafd werd beschouwd of zo), maar die "wildheid" in de oorspronkelijke zin is totaal verdwenen. Maar _guerrilla (guerilla)/ urban knitting_ is een actievorm. Zoek eens even...


----------



## eno2

Wildbreien: het versieren van bomen, lantaarnpalen, banken e.d. met breiwerkjes, als vorm van straatkunst.
Dat zoiets in het woordenboek komt. 

Alhoewel ik moet toegeven dat het geen doorzichtige samenstelling is.


----------



## ThomasK

(Ik leg later nog iets uit, of ik probeer. Maar moet even weg...)


----------



## ThomasK

Misschien is "schoon" ook op weg. Ik lees naast schoonvegen, schoonmaken, schoon krijgen (die voor mij gewoon zijn) plots ook "schoon (te)installeren". Daarnaast kan je heel veel verba gebruiken die ook maar in de richting gaan van "bewerken": schoon frezen, schoonvegen (en schoon vegen), schoon spoelen, ... . Dat is nog niet danig nieuw, vermoed ik.  En iemand "schoonspreken" is in België al langer populair, en zowaar "schoonpoetsen" duikt ook op, opnieuw in B. Ik zie ook "schoon worden" in de zin van "clean worden". Ik ben zelf nog niet overtuigd dat het in vorig rijtje thuishoort, maar vermoedelijk is het onderweg...


----------



## eno2

schoonpoetsen is er al (DVD)
schoonspreken, schoonvegen, schoonspoelen, schoonworden  nog niet.


----------



## ThomasK

Dank. Dan zou mijn theorie in deze nog meer steek kunnen houden...


----------



## eno2

Ik vind dat er zeker een argument is voor
schoonspreken en  schoonworden, gezien hun specifieke betekenissen een meerwaarde vormen. 

Schoonvegen, schoonspoelen misschien minder. Maar bezwaar heb ik niet. Als schoonpoetsen er al is, waarom niet?


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, ik zie ook een verruiming. "Schoonpoetsen" in de Van Dale: verbaast mij hogelijk, voor mij een pleonasme, aangezien alle poetsen op netheid is gericht. Maar je kunt altijd argumenteren dat het doel niet altijd bereikt wordt of zo...


----------



## eno2

Pleonasme, ja,  had ik nog niet aan gedacht...


----------

